# Smart Grinder Pro doesn't like Pact coffee beans



## nogoodreason (Feb 1, 2020)

Evening all.

I've been using a *Sage Duo-Temp Pro* and *Smart Grinder Pro* for a few months now, and have been grinding beans on the default espresso setting (*grind size 12*). This has worked fine for all sorts of different beans, with only slight tweaks to the grind time.

Today I tried Pact Coffee beans for the first time and ran into a lot of problems: the first espresso I attempted, the DTP just released a few drops. Thinking I might have tamped it too hard or something, I started over again but this time not a single drop came out (I manually shut the DTP off, removed the portafilter and all the coffee had just swelled up inside it).

Thoroughly cleaned the DTP and filter baskets, and went slightly coarser with the next grind (*grind size 14*), and this time was able to actually make a cup of coffee ⁠- however it certainly wasn't the best cup I've ever made.

Do others have a recommended setting for Pact coffee beans? I'd heard a lot of good things so am hesitant to dismiss Pact, but it's odd how I've never had these problems with any beans before. (However I freely admit to being a total novice when it comes to making fresh coffee!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's a funny thing with grinders....they usually have to be adjusted when you change bean type and again as the coffee ages.


----------



## Steveo (Dec 14, 2019)

Funnily enough i am having the same problem with pact beans. What one you using ? Iam on fruit and nut espresso. Been using pact for a couple of years now for french press and aero press. Just recently got a Bambino and just got a smart grinder pro and also a non pressurised basket. And on Grind size 12 it struggles can just about get 1oz. Only been messing about for a couple days and only just today started using the manual mode and not the factory settings.

Going to try it on grind size 15 tomorrow morning and drop from 17g to 16g of beans and see if i can get around 2oz or around 50g in the 20-30 seconds range.

Will report back tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Steveo (Dec 14, 2019)

Had a couple of cups this morning both with 17 g of coffee. First one was struggling 1oz or 30g in about 30 seconds and was quite bitter on grind size 15. Next was a lot better on grind size 17. 1.7oz or 48g in 29seconds and tasted a lot better not perfect but no were near as bitter ?. Have only started using the single wall basket this week with the pact coffee so will try it with some lavazza beans from the super market next to see what difference there is.


----------



## nogoodreason (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks, Steveo. Perhaps I'll try on grind size 18 and see how that goes. How long is your grind time?

I'm afraid I'm still a novice so unsure what you mean with regards to weight... are you saying you only put 17g of beans in the basket and ground until nothing was left? Or am I way off?


----------



## Steveo (Dec 14, 2019)

Iam the same as u just got my Bambino my first Espresso machine at Christmas and got a smart grinder pro and single wall basket last week so iam a novice like yourself ?.I have started using the bambino on manual mode so just shut it down when i reach my desired time/weight.

I way the beans into a cup 17.5 grams (i have found you lose about .5 of a gram in the grinder). Then i just got some scales yesterday that do weight and has a timer. I put the scales on the Espresso machine then my shot glass on scale. I then start the timer on the first drip and see what time i can get around 40g to 50g in. I have been aiming for around 25- to 30 seconds.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

I've been using a Sage Oracle (sand grinder mech as the grinder pro as far as I know) with Pact fruit and nut espresso for many years now with no problems whatsoever - I tried TAP coffee which I got as a gift and that jammed up the grinder completely to the point where I had to have sage out to replace the grinder!


----------



## nogoodreason (Feb 1, 2020)

Currently sipping an espresso made with Pact chocolate bourbon beans, roasted about a fortnight ago. Grind size 18 (for 13 seconds) has been the best I can get out of them. It's by no means bad but definitely not the best either. ? As it is, the coffee comes out of the machine slower than normal - and any finer and the machine sometimes refuses to pour anything at all.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

Have you tried adjusting the tamp pressure, that really doesn't sound right to me - I get good variability using the built in grinder (25/26 to 29/30 depending on freshness of beans)... and one click makes the difference between a perfect pour and too slow/too fast... so I've always been happy with the sage grinder actually...


----------



## nogoodreason (Feb 1, 2020)

I haven't but will give it a go. Are you thinking I might be pressing too hard, or not hard enough?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@nogoodreason

have you thought about this the other way around? Maybe your beans do not like the grinder instead


----------



## nogoodreason (Feb 1, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @nogoodreason
> 
> have you thought about this the other way around? Maybe your beans do not like the grinder instead


 Perhaps, but the grinder was £200 so they're going to have to learn to like it.


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

nogoodreason said:


> I haven't but will give it a go. Are you thinking I might be pressing too hard, or not hard enough?


 Too hard and sorry, I just realised Smart Grinder Pro not Oracle - actually I adjusted my dosage when I was finding this problem... You are using a Sage Duo Temp (54mm?) - in which case try and make sure you have a consistent weight of coffee in the basket before you tamp, distribute the grind well - try it a few times with the same grind setting and same pressure, but each time just vary the dosage - if it's too fast put .5g more coffee in if it's too slow reduce the coffee by .5g.

I'm no expert but in my limited experience when I was putting too little coffee in my 18g basket the flow was way too fast no matter how hard I tamped it, then eventually, when I made the grind too fine, it would get the point flow would just stop, so it was either too quick or nothing at all. Eventually I am now putting around 20.5g into an 18g basket and getting consistent results.


----------

